# Thin Wrench for a Grizzly G1023RL Tablesaw Arbor



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Over the last several years I have gone through 3 of the Grizzly stamped steel open-end wrenches for the G1023RL tablesaw. When the 
arbor nut is too tight the stamped open-end wrench jaws just spread open. The last time the blade had been on the saw for about a year and 
the arbor nut needed a little persuading to free it up. 

I had bought a Proto Professional thin wrench, but it is too thick to fit behind the arbor flange. So I use it for the arbor nut. 
I recently bought an Olsatools "Slim Profile" open end wrench set. The 7/8" wrench "just" fits behind the arbor flange, maybe 2/3 - 3/4 
of the way onto the shaft. Plenty of grip to loosen the arbor nut. The wrenches have a nice chrome finished too. 

This is the set:



Amazon.com


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

Tom-G said:


> Over the last several years I have gone through 3 of the Grizzly stamped steel open-end wrenches for the G1023RL tablesaw. When the
> arbor nut is too tight the stamped open-end wrench jaws just spread open. The last time the blade had been on the saw for about a year and
> the arbor nut needed a little persuading to free it up.
> 
> ...


My saw is 30+ years old. Right tilt, G1023. If I recall the saw came with two wrenches. I misplaced or lost the thin wrench. At first I put a scrap of wood into the teeth to keep it from turning, then used the regular thick wrench to loosen the nut. One day I decided to make a wrench instead of grinding one down. 
I cut the U shape out of a piece of 1/4" x 1-1/2" x 12" steel. I have metal working tools so I used a milling machine for this. Without a milling machine a wrench can still be made with a hacksaw , Dremel tool and a file.
mike


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

How tight are you turning the arbor nut? It doesn’t need to be cranked down, it self tightens as the blade spins.

On a right tilt, all you need is a piece of wood stuck in the throat plate to loosen. To tighten all I do is hold the blade and get it snug. I have never had a blade slip on an arbor.

The exception is a dado blade, they need to be firmly snuggled up.

There are gadgets that slip over the blade too,


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Mike - Yes the G1023's come with 2 wrenches, a closed-end and an open-end, well I'm using the term "wrenches" loosely as they are stamped steel. 

Robert - the very first time I put a blade on the saw I did over tighten it. The second time it happened it may have been over tightened, I just don't recall the details as it was a few years ago. However this third time surprised me. I keep a Freud P410 Premier Fusion blade in the saw and use it for almost everything so I rarely change blades. I only changed it recently to put in a Freud Glue Line rip blade for a hard maple face fame I was making. I'm thinking it just tightened up with use over the last year. 

Anyway, I posted the review as it may help others in the future when looking for a thin wrench for these saws. 

My current project is a cabinet for under my workbench. I used pieces of left over maple ply. That's why the grain runs in different directions.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I've had the nuts and washer work loose on my sawstop a few times already and fly off and sucked up in the dust collection once so I snug em down pretty good now..So much for self tightening.. I'm just simply amazed it didn't trip the break..lucky me..
I need to build a cabinet to go under my saw too.. Small shop and I'm tired of having to tiptoe through the tulips every time I need to change a blade, etc. What the heck..it gives Tiny Tim something to sing about when he's hanging out in the shop getting in the way of things..


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

allpurpose said:


> I've had the nuts and washer work loose on my sawstop a few times already and fly off and sucked up in the dust collection once so I snug em down pretty good now..So much for self tightening.. I'm just simply amazed it didn't trip the break..lucky me..
> I need to build a cabinet to go under my saw too.. Small shop and I'm tired of having to tiptoe through the tulips every time I need to change a blade, etc. What the heck..it gives Tiny Tim something to sing about when he's hanging out in the shop getting in the way of things..


That weird, since all saw blades rotates against the nut.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

OK. It makes no never mind right tilt or left tilt. My politics lean toward left but my table saw is right. You should never need more than 1 wrench to change a table saw blade. 

It is simple. 
1~Disconnect power. 
2~Raise the blade to full height.
3~Slide a piece of scrap wood into the teeth of the blade.
4~Place your 7/8 inch or 22 mm wrench onto the the arbor nut and as far away from the operator side of the saw.
5~Pull the wrench toward you. The nut will loosen. Remove nut and blade.
6~Install new blade and hand tighten arbor nut.
7~Place wrench on arbor nut and laying against the throat plate opening. 
8~With both hands pinch the saw blade and pull it toward you until the nut seems tight.
9~Restore saw power.
10~Only because I am both paranoid and anal retentive, stand to the side of the blade and start saw. 
11~The saw is now ready to cut that zillion feet of lumber that you just bought.

Before you tell me that I am clueless. . . . . .
A 7/8 and 22mm wrench are the same size, or close enough to where it makes no never mind. 
Other than the NYC subway system, left tilt table saws are the only place that I know of that uses left hand threads. 

So you don't have to ask, light bulbs. So people couldn't take them home and uses them.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

NoThankyou said:


> OK. It makes no never mind right tilt or left tilt. My politics lean toward left but my table saw is right. You should never need more than 1 wrench to change a table saw blade.
> 
> It is simple.
> 1~Disconnect power.
> ...


As I posted earlier I used a scrap of wood after I lost the wrench.Some jobs require changing blades more frequently. The scrap of wood works, I prefer two wrenches. Several things come to mind using left hand threads. Skilsaws are left hand thread on the shaft. If I recall some cars had left hand threads on one side of the wheel nuts. 
mike


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

NoThankyou said:


> [...]
> Before you tell me that I am clueless. . . . . .
> A 7/8 and 22mm wrench are the same size, or close enough to where it makes no never mind.
> Other than the NYC subway system, left tilt table saws are the only place that I know of that uses left hand threads.
> [...]


You are not clueless, but you did make a typo. 

Left tilt table saws have ordinary right hand arbor threads. Righty-tighty, lefty-loosy. Most of today's table saws are left tilt, including my current, left-tilt SawStop cabinet saw. 

The less common right tilt table saws have left hand arbor threads.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

Thank you, Dave.


----------



## Down East Woodworking (Dec 11, 2021)

Forget what anybody says about over-tightening and stuff. The very first time I went to take the factory blade off my G1023RLX my wrench did the same thing. And no, I wasn't going the wrong way or anything. The thing just spread open. Luckily I had one the same size from a job-site saw. Under warranty, they sent another, They are just stamped out of very soft aluminum. I have been looking around for a good steel one to be able to hang on the hook.

So it's not you brother, It's Grizzly saving a few bucks. Here it is over 3 years later and they are still using this cheap material.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Craftsman table saws came with two stamped steel wrenches, an open end for the arbor and a closed end/box type for the nut.

Here's what I know, there's no need to "Gorilla tighten" the arbor nut, it's self tightening from the blade rotation. You can get by with one wrench, just use a wooden block jammed into the front of the teeth and resting on the table. Reverse the location of the block to loosen it. (I could have the locations reversed?)

The wrench sizes are common for SAE wrenches and "thinner" versions are available as mentioned above.
Another option is Ebay for used Craftsman wrenches, assuming the size is the same.









craftsman table saw wrench for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for craftsman table saw wrench at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------

